# Boardman bikes Any good (cycle2work scheme)



## MrMister111 (19 Apr 2011)

I have a diamond back M05 from last year but thinking (and I was advised by the forums!) I should have paid more and got a better bike.

To be honest I haven't used it that much, but the scheme at work is on again and it is a lot cheaper to buy using this and it emds at the end of the month.

So was thinking of getting another one and selling the diamondback. I think a hybrid is better as I only ride around the streets and never been off road apart from coastline hills etc, basic off road I would say. is this the best chicd you think for this type of riding?

So I now can use any retailer but all the lads at work rave about the Boardmans, are they good bikes?

Been looking on site and Thera a hybrid fir around £500 would this be good, I think it wouldn't go anymore than £750 as I say I really would have to use it more if I pay thins much.

Any hints/tips/recommendations, or even should I just stick to my Diamondback, or will getting a Boardman really be that much better?

Cheers


----------



## cloggsy (20 Apr 2011)

It's just the brand-snobs who say Boardman bikes are rubbish (IMHO!) If anything it's Halfords who are rubbish. Buy the bike and take it to a LBS to get it set up properly!

The bikes are awesome & if the sticker on the frame said "Cannondale' (et al) rather than 'Boardman' they'd be twice the price (and some!)

I'm biased of course 'cause I ride a Boardman and I love it!


----------



## festival (20 Apr 2011)

While i agree, generally halfrauds are rubbish, I would say the boardmans are ok but often the kit on the bike doesnt match the frame or wheels. 
The frames do not give as compliant a ride as some others.
But of course a lot of people wouldnt know the difference.
Up to £750 gives you better options, dont be beguiled by up grades in some areas of kit, its the frame & wheels that are the heart of the bike.
For a pure road bike how about the giant escape 1 at £650 or for a bit of path riding the giant roam xr3 at £695


----------



## lukesdad (20 Apr 2011)

Mmm would you really want an mtb with a track cyclists name on it ?


----------



## LosingFocus (20 Apr 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Mmm would you really want an mtb with a track cyclists name on it ?



Indeed. Thats the reason I passed on the Lamborghini I was offered cut price. I mean, who wants a sports car with a tractor makers name on it FFS?


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2011)

Going off my experience with the Boardman fixie.......I LOVE IT !!!!  great bike and good value


----------



## adscrim (20 Apr 2011)

The Hybrid comp appears to be a whole lot of bike for the money. The spec is good for the price, it looks good and if it's anything like to two Boardman bikes I own, it will ride well too. As for the bike snobs, most have had to admit that the boardman bikes are both excellent bikes and value for money. However, as they are bike snobs, they would never buy a bike from Halfords!


----------



## AaronC (20 Apr 2011)

I have a Boardman Hybrid Comp, and I think its brilliant. I ride mainly on the roads, but I have actually been off road with it too; canal towpaths, grassy paths etc.

Its great on the road, but off road you do really feel the bumps and stuff which is to be expected 

I don't think you'll be disappointed if you buy a Boardman


----------



## Howard (20 Apr 2011)

If you find one that fits, and can get a good test ride in, then go for it - you could do a lot, lot worse. 

The new Boardman CX bikes look awesome, too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Going off my experience with the Boardman fixie.......I LOVE IT !!!!  great bike and good value




I'd say the same about my Boardman HT Pro MTB.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2011)

festival said:


> While i agree, generally halfrauds are rubbish, *I would say the boardmans are ok but often the kit on the bike doesnt match the frame or wheels.
> *The frames do not give as compliant a ride as some others.
> But of course a lot of people wouldnt know the difference.
> Up to £750 gives you better options, dont be beguiled by up grades in some areas of kit, *its the frame & wheels that are the heart of the bike.
> *For a pure road bike how about the giant escape 1 at £650 or for a bit of path riding the giant roam xr3 at £695



Isn't that slightly weakening your argument that Boardman's are only 'ok'?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Apr 2011)

Just bought the Boardman Hybrid for the wife and its's a great bike, nice ride, comfortable, sprightly, likes to be ridden fast with very sensible gearing and great brakes.
Excellent VFM for a good all-rounder bike.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2011)

In defence of the Halfords i got mine from the guy at White City in Manchester was enthusiast and was over the moon about me ordering the fixie because no-ones had got one in.


----------



## MrMister111 (22 Apr 2011)

So looks like a decent bike then? I'm not snobby at all so not bothered what people think!

As not knowing about bikes and bike parts, what's the difference between Boardman comp and team hybrids then please?

I'm a little worried about Halfords building it to as people have said, my diamondback last year I picked up, rode it 1/2 way home and the handlebars came loose!! I believe that the Boardmans are build by boardman trained workers, not sure if this is really the case and how true or better it is really. How much would a local bike shop charge to check setup of it?

Cheers


----------



## cloggsy (22 Apr 2011)

MrMister111 said:


> I'm a little worried about Halfords building it to as people have said, my diamondback last year I picked up, rode it 1/2 way home and the handlebars came loose!! I believe that the Boardmans are build by boardman trained workers, not sure if this is really the case and how true or better it is really. How much would a local bike shop charge to check setup of it?



You could always buy it boxed and get a LBS to build it and set it up for you?

I'm having 'issues' with my front mech after Halfwits 'set my bike up,' going back to get this sorted soon


----------



## Cubist (24 Apr 2011)

MrMister111 said:


> So looks like a decent bike then? I'm not snobby at all so not bothered what people think!
> 
> As not knowing about bikes and bike parts, what's the difference between Boardman comp and team hybrids then please?
> 
> ...



Several differences between the two models. The Comp has an alloy fork, Cable operated (BB5) disc brakes, and weighs 2 1/2 lb heavier that the Team, which has a carbon fork and hydraulic disc brakes. The wheels are different Alex rims on the Comp and Ritchey on the Team, (nice wheels) , as are the the chainsets, FSA Gossammer on the team and Vero on the Comp.

Gearing differs too, with SRAM X5 on the Comp and 10 speed SRAM Apex on the team. 

Basically the Team is better specc'd and lighter. If you can afford it go for the Team.

I have a 2009 Hybrid Pro and love it. Fast and comfortable, but I'd shy well away from riding anything more off-road than a gravelly path.... they may be called hybrids, but "flat-barred road bikes with disc brakes" would be a far better description. Superb year-round commuter for the money


----------



## edindave (24 Apr 2011)

Agree with Cubist, I wouldn't recommend a Boardman Hybrid for any sort of off-road even gravel canal towpaths.
I've owned a Hybrod Pro since last May - done over 2,600 miles on it. It's very rigid and harsh riding on anything but smooth tarmac.
Look at the new Boardman CX cyclocross range, it sounds more up your street.


----------



## MrMister111 (25 Apr 2011)

Wow these parts are baffling to me, but you guys seen to know your stuff!

So the comp parts etc are still decent for the price £500? Better than other bikes at that price? Just noticed a VooDoo bike around same price which has hydraulic brakes etc, what do the parts compare like to Boardmans please?

When I said off road, I may have suggested more than I actually will. It will literally be old railway lines, that are now bike tracks, Tarmac roads with lots of pot holes in! Down the coast on the hills/tracks etc. I've never done any proper off road stuff. I will be going out with the kids so no serious stuff

Thanks for comments so far, should be going to a Halfords next few days for look, any other bikes in this price range at Halfords or anywhere that I should consider?

There's a LBS called conways near me, doesn't do boardmans, but sell bikes, not sure in range though. How much would LBS charge to build it up and set it up? Out of interest


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2011)

MrMister111 said:


> Wow these parts are baffling to me, but you guys seen to know your stuff!
> 
> So the comp parts etc are still decent for the price £500? Better than other bikes at that price? Just noticed a VooDoo bike around same price which has hydraulic brakes etc, what do the parts compare like to Boardmans please?
> 
> ...



Mrs FF has now used her Boardman Hybrid along gravel-paths, riverside tracks and rough furrow cycle-track/footpaths accross fields by the river Thames without any great problem. The Aluminium fork is surprisingly springy and in no way could the bike be describes as harsh riding even in the few miles I've ridden on it.
Some are still on special offer.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Apr 2011)

Not got a Boardman but a Carrera Fury through C2W, the bikes a cracker bought brand new for £450 in a sale




I can tell ya there is nothing can touch it in that price range in terms of quality build. The one caveat is that the guys that build check over the bikes are few and far between in terms of knowledge. I had to check tighten and adjust brakes/gears on my bike once I took delivery. Yes Halfrauds ( as some seem to have to refer to them ) are dodgy on some of their build issues and advice but some of their bikes are super, in the higher price brackets. Don`t get confused with the cheap ass Apollo range!


----------



## MrMister111 (29 Apr 2011)

Went to halfrauds!! Had a quick look at the boardmans and seen the VooDoo Mountain bike which looked really good. It had hydraulic brakes, and front suspension with remote lock out. As I've said I'm not knowledgeable on parts so unsure on the VooDoo if someone else knows though. 

The VooDoo was a MTB whereas the boardman was a hybrid, not be going off road much apart from cycle tracks/coast


----------



## ChristinaJL (29 Apr 2011)

I was having a look at Boardman bikes the other week, they look nice. If you look on the halfords website, the boardman hybrid is about 5kg lighter than the voodoo mtb. My mountain hardtail bike is 2kg lighter than the voodoo, depends on how much weight you want to lug up hills I suppose.


----------



## Black knight (29 Apr 2011)

Mrs got a 2010 boardman hybrid from Halfrauds a few weeks back. £360 iirc.

Good bike, had a crap set up, going to LBS for 6 week service.


----------



## MrMister111 (29 Apr 2011)

Black knight said:


> Mrs got a 2010 boardman hybrid from Halfrauds a few weeks back. £360 iirc.
> 
> Good bike, had a crap set up, going to LBS for 6 week service.


That's cheap price, was it on special? Sorry I'm not to up to speed as they say on bikes, what was wrong with the setup, and what will LBS do, and how much for a 6 week service? 

Cheers


----------



## Black knight (30 Apr 2011)

As it's last years it was £100 off, national discount (£500). Lad in the shop then offered a further 10% off the discounted price.

Shop staffed by 16-19yrs olds (not a bad thing in itself but they didn't have the experience or maturity)
Staff insisted price label of £600 was right even though label said mountain bike.
After spending 5 min convincing them it wasn't a mountain bike agreed a build to be collected next day.
Next day came, message hadn't been passed on, no bike ready to collect.
When it finally was collected it hadn't been put together with as much care as I would expect.

6 week service from halfords would be free but i wouldn't trust them with it. LBS it'll prob be £20 or £30.


----------



## cloggsy (2 May 2011)

Black knight said:


> 6 week service from halfords would be free but i wouldn't trust them with it. LBS it'll prob be £20 or £30.



My LBS has quoted me £18.00


----------



## MrMister111 (2 May 2011)

What will LBS do for a service then? Is it wise to get it serviced after 6 weeks or every year etc?


----------



## Cubist (2 May 2011)

MrMister111 said:


> What will LBS do for a service then? Is it wise to get it serviced after 6 weeks or every year etc?



They'll check the gear indexing, as the cables will have stretched and need adjusting, check the brakes for alignment and pad wear, and if you're lucky they'll check that the wheels run true. The word service is a bit of a misnomer to be fair, it's more like a progress check


----------



## funnymummy (2 May 2011)

Howard said:


> If you find one that fits, and can get a good test ride in, then go for it - you could do a lot, lot worse.



I was looking for new bike & had heard great things about the Boardmans, I have two Halfords within a couple of miles of me, as one is near where I work I popped in on my way home - They wouldn't let me test ride one, wern't even prepared to unlock it & get it down off the stand!
Next day I tried the other, the cycle dept is upstairs in this store & very small, they got it down for me to sit on, but I could only pedal it about 10 feet down the aisle & back. 
I asked the lad if he'd be prepared to hand over £750 for something he'd not been able to test out, based on someone's word that it was a cracking bike?


----------

